# Eight Training Mistakes  and  How to Avoid Them



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

To err is human but to learn from my mistakes before you make them yourself is a whole lot easier!It is very important to learn from your mistakes but why even make the mistakes yourself if you can learn from mine?I’ve been training for more than 13 years and I’ve made mistakes. I want to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

